# CT Laser Grips for XD



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

http://forums.crimsontrace.com/index.php?topic=33485.msg3997

Just thought some might like to know...

Credit card ready...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's pretty kewl.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I've had excellent results with the CT grips on a J-frame revolver, a 1911, a couple of Glocks and an M4gery. It is simply an excellent product, though I have moved away from lasers lately.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Looks interesting... I'll stick with my TLR2


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I had them on a Ruger SP 101 and they are a great product. They take a little getting used to but they are worth the money.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Spartan said:


> Looks interesting... I'll stick with my TLR2


Things like the TLR-2 are nice when you already have the gun in your hand and need the laser, as when conducting a search or kicking in doors. But nothing beats Crimson Trace's automatic activation if you need speed and simplicity coming out of the holster, as in defensive carry. No switches to switch, no levers to throw, no buttons to push - just grip the gun and the laser is on.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

I like my CTs on my Glocks. I hope they work on the prototype a little more for the XDs. The CTs for the Smith & Wesson M&Ps looks good, maybe they will follow that one a little more.


----------

